# Ambulance Firm Admits Overcharging Patients



## MMiz (Feb 7, 2006)

*Ambulance Firm Admits Overcharging Patients*
_AMR says two cases aren't typical

_The ambulance company holding an exclusive contract with the city of Spokane admits in newly filed court papers that it overcharged two patients who filed a lawsuit against it last month.


 But Seattle attorneys for American Medical Response (AMR) said the two plaintiffs aren't representative of the patients it serves, and the lawsuit should therefore not be certified as a class action.

*Read More!
*


----------



## MMiz (Feb 7, 2006)

AMR serves the city I grew up in.  Innntteresting.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 7, 2006)

Someone has to pay for all this over priced, cheap to construct sh*t that the government makes us carry!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 9, 2006)

It is because of this type of behavior Medicare froze all payments to EMS, until recently...http://www.jems.com/news/16440/

Be safe,
R/R 911


----------



## emtff99 (Feb 16, 2006)

*AMR in Pittsburgh?*

It seems AMR is now moving into the Pittsburgh Market. It was just annouced recently within their newsletter.


----------

